# Uber Actually Advertising "NO TIPPING"!



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know if you guys ever listen to a radio program called "Handel On The Law". 
He's a lawyer in L.A. whose program is syndicated in hundreds of stations around the country and is mostly his own brand of comedy. 
Anyway, last night I heard an ad for Uber and it was for riders and as he was reading it off, he actually said "And the good part is... NOOOOO Tipping". 
Couldn't believe it... that Uber has actually stooped to that BS. 
At least now it's all out in the open.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I heard tell (maybe here?) of a bar that has a sign over the exit:

_You tipped your bartender for cracking open a beer for you.
How can you not tip the person who gets you home safely?
TIP YOUR DRIVER!_​
Obviously somebody struck a nerve with somebody else.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Has been for a while...

https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Has been for a while...
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


^^^
It says that there is no "Need" to tip.
There's never a need to tip, ever. 
But this is the first Uber ad that I've heard where they actually came out and said "NO tipping". 
That's like a restaurant advertising no tipping, which would be completely ridiculous. 
That "No need to tip" thing on Uber's site is old stuff, and we all know that it's been there forever, but it's never said specifically "NO" tipping.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It says that there is no "Need" to tip.
> There's never a need to tip, ever.
> But this is the first Uber ad that I've heard where they actually came out and said "NO tipping".
> ...


So you're saying more like a prohibition, almost along the lines of, "hey, don't you dare give 'em anything!" Must've misunderstood - I apologize.

Sigh... Uber doesn't care about us.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I always still tip my drivers a 5 or 10. Iv been getting more tips lately


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> I heard tell (maybe here?) of a bar that has a sign over the exit:
> 
> _You tipped your bartender for cracking open a beer for you.
> How can you not tip the person who gets you home safely?
> ...


This could be the beginning of a great idea. Anybody heard of the "These Come From Trees" system ? Check it out at thesecomefromtrees.blogspot.com

As that site describes, people place those stickers in public restrooms in a "guerilla public service announcement" modality. What about Uber drivers getting out of their cars whenever they are in front of bars and restaurants, going into the place and doing a similar action with a sticker sign with the above text about tipping ?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Why don't all drivers just take a pledge to put a tip jar or sign in the car. If enough do it and we educate the rider maybe they will start to tip. Half of them would if they knew they could


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I always still tip my drivers a 5 or 10. Iv been getting more tips lately


^^^
Yup... what goes around comes around.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Why don't all drivers just take a pledge to put a tip jar or sign in the car. If enough do it and we educate the rider maybe they will start to tip. Half of them would if they knew they could


May be even better: Have a tip jar and stick such a sticker onto it


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> So you're saying more like a prohibition, almost along the lines of, "hey, don't you dare give 'em anything!" Must've misunderstood - I apologize.
> 
> Sigh... Uber doesn't care about us.


^^^
Yeah, I was listening pretty closely to the ad on Handle On The Law, and when I heard him say on the ad... "And the best part is NO tipping", I almost fell off the chair. 
And of course they always say how they 'personally' take uber all the time and how much they enjoy it and the cool drivers and blah blah blah. 
But when they come right out and say "NO tipping", I was floored.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> May be even better: Have a tip jar and stick such a sticker onto it


There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.

My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> May be even better: Have a tip jar and stick such a sticker onto it


^^^
You know, that's a suggestion that's been bandied about on this site for a long time, but I wouldn't want to have it seem like I was begging. 
To be perfectly honest, I really can't see passengers STIFFING (and, yes, I'll use that term) their driver... I just can't. 
That's really low. 
Of course, here in Vegas, this is a really 'tip-centric' town, but on the other hand we are so transient that your probability of picking up a long time Las Vegas resident isn't that high. 
I drive livery... my car is a 2015 CTS Cadillac and by the sound of it, I make tips up the kazoo by comparison to the average or better Uber driver. 
I just wonder how tipping is gonna be for drivers here when / if Uber starts up again.

Just a few months ago, a few drivers and I met and said that we'd make a bet as to who will make more tips on such and such a day, and show up that day with 'empty pockets'. 
There were four of us and we all come on at 5:AM unless sometimes we want to start earlier, which the company doesn't frown on. 
At the end of the day we met after a 10 hour day over at the driver's office where you figure up your business for the day and turn in your money to the company and the rest is yours... when they send it electronically on Fridays.

Anyway the tips went like this... $45o, $325, $200, and $199 (!). 
Won't tell you which one I was, but I have a lot of regulars that come in through Signature and North Las Vegas airport on private planes. 
Everybody loves to fly into McCarran, but during a really heavy demand time for private plane parking, literally 'wing to wing', they have to be diverted to N. Las Vegas airport.

I really sincerely hope that once Uber gets going here in town that the drivers start making some good tips. 
Hey... there's enough business for all of us.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.
> 
> My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


^^^
Yup, there's always that danger of being under that cloud of some entitled, snooty, asshole passenger that wants to make waves.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.
> 
> My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


Agree that having tip jar or signs in the car entails that risk. That is why the "put stickers in the bars and restaurants" type of campaign may be an option.

But of course drivers would have to be willing to do that work for the collective good of all drivers in their city. You put a sign in your car, you will get the individual benefit of it. You put a sign in a bar, all the drivers in your area would benefit. All what is needed is a few dozens drivers willing to pitch in an area, and the effect could be significant. And the wall space immediately on top of the urinals may be an example of a good place to start to reach the male passenger audience. I guess female drivers could also be doing a similar thing in bathroom stalls.

If any of you has a label maker, making these stickers is fairly easy. I suggest adding the word UBER to the original message above. So it becomes

_You tipped your bartender for cracking open a beer for you.
How can you not tip the person who gets you home safely?
TIP YOUR UBER DRIVER!_


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.
> 
> My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


^^^
Gotta tell you this...
I learned about tipping cab drivers about 20 years ago when I locked myself out of my car and had to go home for my AAA card. 
I walked home about two miles, but decided to call a cab on the way back to where my car was. 
This old dude showed up and picked me up and when we got to my car, he said that he forgot to set the flag on his meter and he came all the way from Burbank to North Hollywood to pick me up. 
I assessed the situation right away and knew what to do, irrespective of what the meter said, so I gave him 20 bux... and I never forgot that old guy... with a really thick New York accent. 
Funny, but I think of him at least once a year for one reason or another... and sometimes twice... and just wonder where he is right now, if anywhere, or if he's turned into compost, as we all will one way or the other. 
I remember it like it was ten minutes ago. 
Nice old guy... but right now, I'm older than he was. LMAO! 
And still driving the wheels off of the 'company car' and still sometimes hitting 140 Mph. on Summerlin Parkway. Haha.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Agree that having tip jar or signs in the car entails that risk. That is why the "put stickers in the bars and restaurants" type of campaign may be an option.
> 
> But of course drivers would have to be willing to do that work for the collective good of all drivers in their city. You put a sign in your car, you will get the individual benefit of it. You put a sign in a bar, all the drivers in your area would benefit. All what is needed is a few dozens drivers willing to pitch in an area, and the effect could be significant. And the wall space immediately on top of the urinals may be an example of a good place to start to reach the male passenger audience. I guess female drivers could also be doing a similar thing in bathroom stalls.
> 
> ...


^^^
LOL @ "Above the urinals". 
Yeh, hopefully they'll use the urinal in the bar before they use your car as a urinal. Hah!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL @ "Above the urinals".
> Yeh, hopefully they'll use the urinal in the bar before they use your car as a urinal. Hah!


Yes, so that the sign is straight in their face. No chance they won't see it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Why don't all drivers just take a pledge to put a tip jar or sign in the car. If enough do it and we educate the rider maybe they will start to tip. Half of them would if they knew they could


^^^
One of the things that I suggested months ago here was to put the form that says (at least here in Nevada) "Request For Benefits", which is usually Food Stamps or some kind of help... someplace where the passenger can actually see it. 
That might actually be more effective than a tip jar, if the pax is able to actually put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.
> 
> My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


^^^
Wow! The Fusion hybrid is one hell of a car. 
A neighbor of mine bought one for his daughter to go back and forth to college... I drove it for about 15 miles and really LOVE it.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wow! The Fusion hybrid is one hell of a car.
> A neighbor of mine bought one for his daughter to go back and forth to college... I drove it for about 15 miles and really LOVE it.


I love it, too! It's very quiet and offers a very smooth ride, and it's not too large or too small for UberX.

I hope to keep it for a long time, but the miles I've put on it in the five or so months I've had it are really going to depreciate it to the point where my collection of funny cocktail stirrers will be worth more than my car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I love it, too! It's very quiet and offers a very smooth ride, and it's not too large or too small for UberX.
> 
> I hope to keep it for a long time, but the miles I've put on it in the five or so months I've had it are really going to depreciate it to the point where my collection of funny cocktail stirrers will be worth more than my car.


^^^
Yeah, it's a really great looking car too. 
How's business in Dallas? 
I hear that there's a lot of geo-location going on there where you can't pick up in certain areas but can drive into the area to deliver. 
Last time I was in Dallas it was to pick up a car that I bought on Ebay from Volvo of Richardson... a two year old car with less than 700 miles on it. 
The car, a XC70 was dropped off for service and in the meantime the guy dropped dead of a heart attack and the family didn't want the car. 
So the dealer went through all the rigamarole of getting title back and then put it up for sale... and they kept it up on blocks for two years. 
Terrible car. 
I could back out of the driveway to take it in for service and I could pass out at the wheel and that car would know its own way to Volvo of Las Vegas out on West Sahara. LOL. 
Mechanically the car was flawless, but everything electronic went wrong with it... constantly. 
Ended up selling it to a wholesaler. 
Seven computers on that car... even one that controlled the sunroof.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There are many threads dedicated to this idea. Everyone keeps bringing up that the UberGods might nix you if a PAX take a pic and sends it in.
> 
> My favorite was one about a "pity jar."


Who has no life and wastes their time taking pictures of tip jars?!

I would only be worried about uber CSRs you pick up lol


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

glados said:


> Who has no life and wastes their time taking pictures of tip jars?!


lol idk, sometimes, I feel like some of those PAX are just out to make life miserable for us UberSlaves.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, it's a really great looking car too.
> How's business in Dallas?
> I hear that there's a lot of geo-location going on there where you can't pick up in certain areas but can drive into the area to deliver.
> ...


lol that sounds like a really sad car. Everything on her is great, except the electronics, making it pretty much useless!

Dallas business is okay. Is that what it is? I've wondered why I can go drop off in busy areas sometimes but struggle to get a ping.
After the fare slashes, I'm having a hard time making my weekly goal of $300 (I have an 8 to 5 job, so I drive after that 'til maybe 9 or 10 p.m. 3 or 4 days out of the week, then your Friday and Saturday nights 'til about 1 or 2 AM [3 AM if I'm really feeling it which is close to never]). And it's not a tipping city here, though I have managed to make a good $20 in tips in a week once or twice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wow! The Fusion hybrid is one hell of a car.
> A neighbor of mine bought one for his daughter to go back and forth to college... I drove it for about 15 miles and really LOVE it.





UberMeansSuper said:


> I love it, too! It's very quiet and offers a very smooth ride, and it's not too large or too small for UberX.


I have two of the Fusion hybrids: a 2014 and 2015. My first encounter with this thing was a 2013 model. It was funny, the Wrent-a-Wreck Agency did not have the type of car that I had ordered, so it gave me a free "upgrade" to an SUV. I told the agent that I did not want the SUV, as my credit card does not cover the damage waiver for SUVs, Vans or trucks. He looked at his screen and asked, "How about a Fusion hybrid, will you credit card cover _*that*_?" I replied in the affirmative, he assigned me the car, I drove it to and around New York for a week. I was impressed. I bought the 2014 to do UberX. I have been so impressed with it that I bought a 2015 for my cab. So far, it has done well, but I have had it only for eight weeks. It used to be that in the for-hire business, your largest single expense was gasolene. With these hybrids, my largest single expense is now insurance. That would be true even if I were carrying liability, _*only*_ on those cars. In order to protect my investment, I do carry full coverage on both. It _*is*_ tax-deductible.*

Even _*Consumer Reports*_ likes the Fusion hybrid........and as a rule, _*Condemner Reports*_ does not like _*anything*_.

The 2014 recently did have an exhaust sensor go sour, but from what I have heard, that is a Ford characteristic: sensors and senders that go bad. Henry always did have a problem with electricity, though.

I find it sad that not only will Uber not respond to our requests for a tipping function, but it goes out of its way to inflict harm on us by stressing to the user that he should not tip. It reminds me of some people I know who had a "strict upbringing" where one (or both) parents felt that if a child enjoyed _*anything*_, it could not be good for him, and, if it made the child unhappy, it _*had*_ to be good for him. I had one friend whose father used to go around singing "Just a spoonfull of medicine helps the sugar go down" back when _*Mary Poppins*_ came out. At one time, back when the bumper sticker came out that read "Have you hugged your kid to-day?" he was proclaiming loudly that he was going to order a custom bumper sticker that read "Have you _*swatted*_ your kid to-day?". When my friend expressed worry about it, I had to remind him that his father also loudly proclaimed, on more than one occasion, to anyone who would listen and to many who really did not care, that he did not like bumper stickers on his cars. I had to ask the boy if any of his parents' cars ever had a bumper sticker. He replied in the negative. I would certainly resent Uber's treating us like aberrant children, be our aberrancy real or imagined.

* Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a tax professional, thus, I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Tax advice should be sought from a professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I was listening pretty closely to the ad on Handle On The Law, and when I heard him say on the ad... "And the best part is NO tipping", I almost fell off the chair.
> And of course they always say how they 'personally' take uber all the time and how much they enjoy it and the cool drivers and blah blah blah.
> But when they come right out and say "NO tipping", I was floored.


I am just stunned that you actually heard an ad where Uber was advertising to passengers. It does suck that Uber would throw the "no tipping" line in there.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> I don't know if you guys ever listen to a radio program called "Handel On The Law".
> He's a lawyer in L.A. whose program is syndicated in hundreds of stations around the country and is mostly his own brand of comedy.
> Anyway, last night I heard an ad for Uber and it was for riders and as he was reading it off, he actually said "And the good part is... NOOOOO Tipping".
> Couldn't believe it... that Uber has actually stooped to that BS.
> At least now it's all out in the open.


Was the radio host reading copy written by the ad department, or was it an actual commercial produced, and they run the prerecorded ad when the host goes to break? I ask because sometimes the hosts will add their own "flavor" to the copy they're writing and this one may have thrown that in off the cuff.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

As long as drivers keep rating non-tippers 5s, there really is no need for riders to tip.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> As long as drivers keep rating non-tippers 5s, there really is no need for riders to tip.


Now that riders can get their ratings, this can work. Before it was ineffective because riders had no way of knowing their rating without asking a driver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Was the radio host reading copy written by the ad department, or was it an actual commercial produced, and they run the prerecorded ad when the host goes to break? I ask because sometimes the hosts will add their own "flavor" to the copy they're writing and this one may have thrown that in off the cuff.


^^^
A recorded ad by the host. 
Heard it again yesterday on another program by another host. 
Identical line.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I don't know if you guys ever listen to a radio program called "Handel On The Law".
> He's a lawyer in L.A. whose program is syndicated in hundreds of stations around the country and is mostly his own brand of comedy.
> Anyway, last night I heard an ad for Uber and it was for riders and as he was reading it off, he actually said "And the good part is... NOOOOO Tipping".
> Couldn't believe it... that Uber has actually stooped to that BS.
> At least now it's all out in the open.


Handel on the Law runs Saturday mornings on KFI AM640 in Los Angeles. The Bill Handel Show runs Mon-Fri mornings.

I listen to him every day but have not heard him say "no tipping". I'll have to pay closer attention.

There is some discussion on Uber by the KFI AM 640 hosts. Especially the Thompson and Espinoza Show. I thought Uber criticism might be somewhat muted because Uber runs ads like every 10 minutes. This does not appear to be the case.

There is definitely a lack of knowledge on tipping and driver costs among all the hosts.

It's up to us to educate them.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> There is some discussion on Uber by the KFI AM 640 hosts. Especially the Thompson and Espinoza Show. I thought Uber criticism might be somewhat muted because Uber runs ads like every 10 minutes. This does not appear to be the case.
> 
> There is definitely a lack of knowledge on tipping and driver costs among all the hosts.
> 
> It's up to us to educate them.


If that is the case, a massive education campaign needs to take place. It seems that there are many LA/OC area drivers in this forum. Each of you should write to the hosts, or may be even go in person to the station to meet with them, and inform them of what is the truth and what is Uber Kool-Aid, not to use a stronger word for what it really is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> If that is the case, a massive education campaign needs to take place. It seems that there are many LA/OC area drivers in this forum. Each of you should write to the hosts, or may be even go in person to the station to meet with them, and inform them of what is the truth and what is Uber Kool-Aid, not to use a stronger word for what it really is.


I tweet them and send them lines on the line app. I also post on the forum if I hear they are doing a segment on Uber, so drivers can listen and call in. They even mentioned uberpeople.net on the air, from a line I sent them. 

A couple weeks ago, Espinoza was talking to Libby the news caster about the rating system. They thought 4 stars was good, I sent them a line message that was read over the air. 5 stars equals an "A", 4 stars and below equals an "F". They were both completely shocked.

We have a lot of educating to do.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with the consensus that we need to try to educate the radio hosts who are reading these ads and talking about UberLyft. We should be tweeting at them, as well as emailing them to let them know the reality of the situation. Some will probably not listen, but perhaps we can get through to some of them.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

As much as I like tips, I would prefer to have reasonable fares for all rides. In fact, I would prefer everyone working in the service industry get real wages instead of having to rely on tips.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber sucks!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

That's the only thing that is wrong with Uber, I used to work in the service industry where you can make an actual living with tips. Hey this is America, tipping world !! We provide service, we give cold water and candy's,not to mention we pay for gas and insurance/wear and tear... as much as I love the Uber/1099 economy , this should be changed , seriously ..


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Gotta tell you this...
> I learned about tipping cab drivers about 20 years ago when I locked myself out of my car and had to go home for my AAA card.
> I walked home about two miles, but decided to call a cab on the way back to where my car was.
> ...


I'm a San Fernando cab and work out of noho all the time. Most old drivers of [email protected] backgrounds keep this job forever. You have any info about the guy? Cab company? Number? Was he a Burbank or Los Angeles permitted cab?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> I don't know if you guys ever listen to a radio program called "Handel On The Law".
> He's a lawyer in L.A. whose program is syndicated in hundreds of stations around the country and is mostly his own brand of comedy.
> Anyway, last night I heard an ad for Uber and it was for riders and as he was reading it off, he actually said "And the good part is... NOOOOO Tipping".
> Couldn't believe it... that Uber has actually stooped to that BS.
> At least now it's all out in the open.


I love that guy. I haven't heard him in years - good to know he is still on the air. I'll have to look for him. Is he on am or fm or possibly Sirius? He gives great legal advice.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I'm a San Fernando cab and work out of noho all the time. Most old drivers of [email protected] backgrounds keep this job forever. You have any info about the guy? Cab company? Number? Was he a Burbank or Los Angeles permitted cab?


^^^
If I remember correctly, I called Valley Cab which is / was based on some side street down near the courthouse / police station in Van Nuys just a couple of blocks west of VNB... like maybe that street that the Salvation Army is almost on the corner. 
Can't remember the name of the street. Aetna? 
There was a guy that I worked for for a while who owned a bunch of TC's that worked out of and was dispatched by Valley Cab. 
Oh, yeah... a regular, legal, permitted cab. I remember getting home getting my extra keys, wallet and doing a Google search for cab companies.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I'm a San Fernando cab and work out of noho all the time. Most old drivers of [email protected] backgrounds keep this job forever. You have any info about the guy? Cab company? Number? Was he a Burbank or Los Angeles permitted cab?


^^^
BTW... this guy was probably pushing 70 at the time and that was back in maybe... 1996 or 97 because I remember what I was driving back then because I had just bought it. 
Still have it actually but haven't driven it in months... an 84 Volvo 2 dr with a small block Ford conversion, originally turbo. 
It's just sitting here in the garage with left rear tire going flat. Hah!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I love that guy. I haven't heard him in years - good to know he is still on the air. I'll have to look for him. Is he on am or fm or possibly Sirius? He gives great legal advice.


^^^
He's on the AM here on Sunday... KDWN I think. 
I hear that he lost his program on KFI because he had a big fight with John and Ken... the big kahunas on that station.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> He's on the AM here on Sunday... KDWN I think.
> I hear that he lost his program on KFI because he had a big fight with John and Ken... the big kahunas on that station.


Didn't know about that but with Rush onto his own station, they mixed it up. He was in the morning and John and Gay Ken were in the afternoons. They should rarely see each other. Anyone email him on his error?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Didn't know about that but with Rush onto his own station, they mixed it up. He was in the morning and John and Gay Ken were in the afternoons. They should rarely see each other. Anyone email him on his error?


^^^
Not a physical fight, it was a war of words basically over politics where the would mention each other on their respective programs. 
When I was driving in the mornings in L.A. I'd get pax that would say "Can you get Bill Handel on the radio?"... I'd just turn up the volume. 
If they wanted something on an NPR station I'd just turn on the radio and tell them to pull down the arm rest with the radio controls in the back seat and find the station. Hah!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I love that guy. I haven't heard him in years - good to know he is still on the air. I'll have to look for him. Is he on am or fm or possibly Sirius? He gives great legal advice.


All his info is here,

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Handel

Love his show, I listen every day.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> He's on the AM here on Sunday... KDWN I think.
> I hear that he lost his program on KFI because he had a big fight with John and Ken... the big kahunas on that station.


Handel is alive and kicking on KFI every day except Sunday.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

observer said:


> Handel is alive and kicking on KFI every day except Sunday.


Great to hear. I will check Sirius line up and also the AM in Boston, although don't know if it has the juice to go too far west, that seems to be the problem with AM.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Great to hear. I will check Sirius line up and also the AM in Boston, although don't know if it has the juice to go too far west, that seems to be the problem with AM.


Looks like he is channel 158 on Sirrius.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

This is just another slap in the face by uber directed at the drivers... why is uber actively trying to sabotage the drivers bottom line? Do they want disgruntled drivers? What does it hurt them to act like lyft and add a tipping option for the drivers if they want to keep uber truly "cashless." It's something I've never understood with uber! It's like they want the drivers to be as miserable and disgruntled as possible. Adding the tupping option would not hurt uber's bottom line at all, as the riders who don't care to tip still wouldn't be obligated to tip. However you would think that since uber is in most cases 70% cheaper than a taxi, the rider would feel some form of duty to pass along and share with the drivers their "savings," but alas sadly most riders don't see it that way... the reason why they are so cheap is a subject that would be best explored by a human factors psychologist.... I would be eager to see what their findings are. 


Why so many riders these days don't understand the concept of "service industry" and tipping...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

New Ad on KFI Radio, "you can make $500.00 per day driving uber"

But they don't say what version of uber..


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> New Ad on KFI Radio, "you can make $500.00 per day driving uber"
> 
> But they don't say what version of uber..


Gee, the UberX CL ads only claim $660/week in fares.

I wonder if the radio ad assumes you are driving 24 hours straight.


----------



## Uber Wifey (Jul 24, 2015)

Hubby gets tips from tourists $10 to $20 here in NYC and he got $5 from a bar tender (local call).


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

Passengers are clueless. I'm putting a tip jar in my car today.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

"tip your driver"


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

When stopping by apartments, put labels by the mailboxes. You could get a few hundred people looking at these.

At bars, once they shut down for the night and clean, they will probably remove your sticker.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Gee, the UberX CL ads only claim $660/week in fares.
> 
> I wonder if the radio ad assumes you are driving 24 hours straight.


^^^
And that clueless #GeorgeNoory on #CoastToCoastAM still says how much he loves Uber and the scintillating conversation that he has with the drivers. 
He ought to stick to UFO's and alien abductions.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> New Ad on KFI Radio, "you can make $500.00 per day driving uber"
> 
> But they don't say what version of uber..


^^^
You haven't heard of the new Uber Acid Trip?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

What we really need is for a driver who picks up a celebrity (or has connections already) convince them to inform their followers on Twitter/Facebook about the no tipping situation.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If any of you drivers decided to get famous, don't forget where you came from.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Trebor said:


> If any of you drivers decided to get famous, don't forget where you came from.


^^^
I AM famous.... it's just that nobody knows it yet.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Gee, the UberX CL ads only claim $660/week in fares.
> 
> I wonder if the radio ad assumes you are driving 24 hours straight.


Well, its a month later, and I see that UberX CL ads are down to $644/week in fares. Not a good trend Travis!


----------

